# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [3 - 3]: Alma Wade vs. Sniper Wolf



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

VS.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

Sniper Wolf should snipe this easily !


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Bumping to see if we can break this tie. Reps to whoever votes for Alma HINT HINT.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

voted Alma       .


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

what is wrong with you αshɘs, Deathbringerpt, Krory, Mael and Wesley?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sorry.

We just like the far-superior character.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

bwahahahah

might as well get the "Grudge" and "Ring" girl in here as well then

same amount of depth


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Which is still significantly more than Sniper Wolf ever had.  Careful, kiddo. Your fanboy is showing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

What heartless wench would not vote for Wolf after her death scene?

SERIOUSLY


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

The one that realized she was just a plot device instead of a character, like 90% of Kojima's females.

At least The Boss transcends that trope.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Sniper Wolf losing to Alma Wade is unexpected.

At least this whole thing is almost over now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

Where does the line between character and plot device go?

And why is Alma here and not Silent Hill's Alessa?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Alessa was here. She was voted off because people are stupid.

I was banking on her and Alexia Ashford getting further than they actually did. Especially to the bland likes of Sniper Wolf.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

You speak of plot devices, then you bring up Alexia who had nothing but a superiority complex and laughed in your face. Did she even speak? She was just there as a supernatural final boss. God knows a mutated Alfred would be worse though.

The flashback videos of plucking the butterfly's wings and the "need 15 years of icy sleep to awaken T-Veronica properly" diaries/notebooks is not enough to solidify Alexia as a good antagonist imo. Oh, I guess she was a genius as well.

Again, not enough. Wolf's death scene >>> entire Alexia character

I'm done here, it's opinion based after all.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

All I hear is, "Waaah, waaah, waaah, fanboy, waaah."

Better luck next time.


----------

